# Freestyle



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You have to check out this clip on youtube..... 




That dog dances backwards, through the guy's legs while the guy is walking. Wow! I'm totally impressed!

So....... has anyone here tried some freestylin' with their Havs?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I love it! It makes me want a border collie then I remind myself they have that much energy all the time. Probably one of the most famous freestyle dogs- Pepper who I think has passed but is king of freestyle.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj that video is amazing! I'm sure that if Kubrick were to learn to walk backwards through my legs as I was walking, I would be the one to mess up and not him, though! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dante (assuming that is the human's name) has such subtle signals that it made it even more fun to watch. We have a couple of people in the area that do Freestyle, but it comes off looking like a bunch of hand signals with music blasting in the background. This one was really smooth.

The dog sure seemed to enjoy it. I think it is fun to see them bark a lot when they get excited, but the music covered some of it.

I'd like to give it a shot, but I would trip over my own feet for sure. LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I just saw your video! You can tell that Pepper has a hell of a lot of personality! What a great video.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Pepper was one of the most titled dogs in history- he does EVERYTHING and does it extremely well. He is absolutely brillant but I can't imagine the time she had to put in with him! She has a website for anyone interested in dancing dogs. http://www.dancingdogs.net/ If you click on Pepper you can read about him and she also has a Giant Schnauzer that is marvelous as well.

She should borrow Dora 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I love freestyle, I almost was going to give this a try with Riley but decided to do agility. They do have classes at my training center here is the trainer at my school with her dog.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooops sorry that is not the trainer at my school, I read the name wrong… But it’s a great video anyways..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE these videos!! How cool is that!! I just love it when the big dog jumps in her arms at the end!!! I am lucky I can get mine to come to the door to go potty!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok am I the only one who is just floored by these videos??? I'm sitting here watching them with tears in my eyes! They're just so incredible. I guess I haven't seen such love and dedication coming from both dog and trainer before. Just amazing! I guess maybe I'm a bit too easily impressed. Thank you all for posting and sharing.

(My 15 Y/O son is staring at me like I've lost my mind, well I don't blame him I was clapping, whooting, laughing and crying all at the same time) Hmm maybe just a little odd..... but that was cool!:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa NO you are not the only one, I could watch these video's over and over the love that the trainer and dog both have for eachother is amazing.

Marj, I think this thread is really going to get me into trouble I keep going back to my schools website and checking out the class... I think my DH would kill me if I added one more class to my schedule.
When my school frist started offering this I decided I was going to try and teach Ry a couple of moves the most I got out of him was backing up away from me and to weave in and out of my legs a few times, oh and we all know Riley loves to spin.. I may just have to start playing with this a little more


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I am also floored by these videos. I can't believe how much dedication these dogs have! You can really tell that they would do anything for their owners.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I admit I haven't seen a toy dog do freestyle well. It always seems to be goldens and border collies. But they do it and do it well too! I think it is harder with signals obviously they aren't at a height to see your hands but watch this little terrior dog. I love the part where he goes backwards between her legs!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I LOVE these videos!! How cool is that!! I just love it when the big dog jumps in her arms at the end!!! I am lucky I can get mine to come to the door to go potty!!





Lina said:


> Lisa, I am also floored by these videos. I can't believe how much dedication these dogs have! You can really tell that they would do anything for their owners.


Ditto Laurie & Lina.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm lucky I can take mine for walks and these dogs are dancing. I have to start spending more time training them. :frusty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

And to think I was happy with a roll over!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, I was laughing and had tears in my eyes too!! Lexi came running and watched too! They are amazing pups!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As you can see, Lisa, we're all a bunch of suckers when it comes to seeing these types of videos. I, too had tears in my arms and goosebumps watching just how adoringly the dogs look at their master. You know they've spent many, MANY hours doing this and always trying to keep it fun. 

I would LOVE to do this with either of my boys..... sigh..... Like some of you, I almost feel like I'm letting the dogs down by not doing enough with them! Sheesh. Another reason for us moms to feel guilty!!

Leeann, I asked about Agility at a local club and I'm on a 'waiting list' of sorts. They may open a 3rd class if enough people sign up, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Marj how exciting, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you also. I really hope you have a lot of fun and enjoy it. Keep us updated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had to share this amazing clip. Apparently this is a rescue dog as well! Okay makes me want a BC!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is freakin' amazing. I can't get Shelby to come in the house when I call her :frusty:, and these dogs are dancing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Totally awesome! Boy, they put in some long hours to get that good! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Amanda that was awesome.. Gosh I am so missing training tonight, I'm such a klutz and really hurt my back so now I am on the couch with a heating pad. And to top it all off I got a new digital handycam for x-mas, I was really looking forward to getting a new video tonight.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

That was so amazing. I loved these videos. These dogs and trainers are very talented.
Paula


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazingly smart dogs!!! Their eye contact is just incredible..they seem to enjoy and look forward to each and every move!

Gabriel can walk the entire length of our family room on his hind legs..he can even keep his balance while navagating around things..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, what an amazing video! I love how much fun the dog is having in it as well - his tail is wagging almost nonstop.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That looks like so much fun. The dog's tail never stopped wagging the whole time. Amazing what dogs can do. Thanks for sharing Amanda.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> That is freakin' amazing. I can't get Shelby to come in the house when I call her :frusty:, and these dogs are dancing.


Your post made me laugh. I have the same problem with Milo. When I call him in, he sits there, cocks his head slightly and tries to decide, "do I want to?" and more often than not the answer is no.

I'm sitting here like a fool with tears running down my face after watching these incredible animals and their wonderful trainers. I too was so happy to see the tails wagging and the obvious joy they felt. Just wonderful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, the tail action caught my eye too. It was non-stop and especially visible on the segments where they stood back to back. Ha ha!

The handler is so good! She was flexible and always watching the dog. It looked like there were at least two different times that the dog ended his/her exercise early and she just moved with it. Perfect!

Thanks for sharing that Amanda!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I'm glad I wasn't the only one brought to tears by the videos. They must spend so much time training these dogs. They are remarkable. It is a great accomplishment to get a dog to walk backwards. It's not a natural motion for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Marj...this is a great thread!! Thanks for spreading the joy:tea:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A few months ago I watched the top junior for a few years dance with her border collie. What I was surprised about is that most of the commands are all verbal. The dogs do remember quite a bit of the routine I think cause you could see the dog processing what is coming next but the music is loud but sitting in the front row, I could hear her use commands. Makes sense that the chances are the hands would have to be doing something different in most of the routines. But at the same token, if the handler was off on giving the command, the dog would be off? Not sure if that is what happened for a second in this video but it could be. I loved it though!

Amanda


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are SIMPLY AMAZING! I think it's the eye contact that screams love and adoration between dog and owner that makes my eyes tear up. They look like they are both having the time of their life! I do think that rescue dog in the last clip looks like an Aussie, not a BC? Or am I wrong? How great was the ending of the Grease clip when the dog jumped into her arms??? LOL I could watch these all day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AMAZING video, Amanda!!! Wow. Takes my breath away.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

So glad I came across this, I thought it would be a fun thing to try. Has anyone tried the dancing with a hav, and if so any luck with it?


----------

